# Need help for my santana



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Santana 1985*

Hello here my Santana 1985 




























how can I do to lower it 

I have 4 MK2 threaded suspension

do you have a solution ?

I am French sorry for my English

Thx


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome! beautiful car, I especially like that interior pic! 

do you have any pics of the suspension? its adjustable/threaded?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I promise i will post a build thread on suspension as soon as my coupe is all finished!:thumbup:

It looks awesome by the way! Had one just like it. Quantum of course since im from the states. :laugh:


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool thx flatnbagged
tinworm I will take some pics ok (adjustable = raceland) 
Link this :










If you have many links of threads give me please thx


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

flatnbagged knows way more about this, but I doubt you could use the front mk2 stuff without serious modification of the hub/shock seat.

heres a pic of an 87 front suspension, the shock sits down inside a tube, and the tie rod connects pretty high up. maybe you could take it out, and cut a weld the original shock tube to accept that MK2 bracket, but unless you completely change the steering setup, you would have to make sure the tie rod still attached to that high bracket.

Personally, I think it would be easier to cut the current stock springs up front than to make the Mk2 stuff work.

Rears might work, my wagon stuff seems smaller, but it has a similar connection setup. 

Hopefully flatnbagged posts his thread soon! 


Front suspension from an 87-


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

THX men 

A other question there is no probleme to put ATS CUP 15" on my Santana ??

Please awser my quickly thx


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

check out this thread-

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5544011-Quantum-Dasher-Fox-Suspenion-Build-Thread!


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

THX men 

And for the ATS CUP ??


----------



## Monter (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi 
Santana is awesome, one of the best, looks almost like new.

ATS Cup are not the best for Santana, but if You like it...


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I hope my build thread on my suspension helped. Figured I would share a few pictures of my sedan... It was just on cut springs


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

A small question  
here this headlights and grill can go on my Santana ? 










I love this headlights but in France i can't find one (i want to buy one) if someone can send me one i'll be very happy  


My wheels


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I love the ATS cups :thumbup:


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

smithers360 said:


>


i can haz?


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks men


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

What do you think about ?


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

flatnbagged said:


> I hope my build thread on my suspension helped. Figured I would share a few pictures of my sedan... It was just on cut springs


how many coils were cut on your sedan springs. looks vera-nize, but i don't want to go /that/ low.


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

smithers360 said:


> THX men
> 
> And for the ATS CUP ??


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Smithers Clearly you are a sophisticated and evolved Human
Your Santana is now Officially SEXY:thumbup:


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

Please help me how can i do to find this ?


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Car on the picture having another bumpers and doors trims than yours, you know that?.

1,2 Hard to find in good condition, you can't buy new so only used.
Models 1982-85

3 Chrome trim is a complete with rubber so that its more easy to find. Your santana having different than on the picture. So santana GX LX GL or Quantums 82-85 I'm pretty sure you can find in the France.

4 Really hard to find. You are looking bumper trims to santana. So they fits only from European bumpers from santana. 82-85. Quantums 82-85 having shorter trims. Quantum 85-88 having longer so maybe you can use but i don't know if you can mount nice. 

In china they produce brand news bumpers to santana from 1985-88year. But you cant use trims from them :/ they have another shape so you cant mount to your stock bumper. 

Maybe in Brazil they have correct trims ?


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

THX men


----------



## smithers360 (Jan 5, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## Nightfox (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice  I saw some of these when I was in Brazil recently.


----------

